
Today, I am announcing an announement - the_unknown
It is time for an end to the &quot;I am writing to you today to announce....&quot; or the &quot;Today, I am announcing...&quot; intro.  Please make your announcement, tell us how great it is and how our lives will be better now that your product&#x2F;service&#x2F;idea is out there.<p>With every company CEO, gov&#x27;t official, and home-based scientist announcing something on a daily basis this starter has run its course.<p>Your announcement is (hopefully) important and worthwhile - don&#x27;t hide behind a tired trope.
======
asplake
Today I announce the end of typos in headlines

